# resculpting myself, looking for recommendations



## The Frezdo (Feb 18, 2013)

What would you do in this situation if it were you, with your current knowledge.  
-31 years old
-5' 11"
-232lbs 
-25%+/- body fat
-Meso/Endomorph body type 


I know nutrition and physical training but I've let myself go for over 10 years, as you all can see. 
Recently I've hit my peak fatness at 245lbs.
In the past month I've lost 12 lbs after easing into a diet change and weight training. 
I have minimal experience with AAS over 10 yrs ago with great success.
My goal is to lose this blubber, hopefully adding lean mass in the process by sometime this summer (<12 weeks). 
 So I would like some help choosing the right supplements to reach my goals (impatience), with minimal negative sides. I'm nervous about stacking anything unless my health depends on it while taking AAS or whatever is chosen; I'm impartial to weekly labs and B/P monitoring, etc. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Frezdo (Feb 18, 2013)

this thread may fit better under "supplements", sorry


----------



## C3p0 (Apr 11, 2013)

You have so much more potential naturally I wouldnt even think about anything but lifting and cardio.


----------



## Jternes90 (Oct 28, 2013)

Doing cardio and increasing your water intake will work wonders to start. Do what you can naturally and then add in supplements as necessary.


----------

